
Raiblocks is rebranding to Nano - ValentineC
https://medium.com/@nanocurrency/nano-rebrand-announcement-9101528a7b76
======
Donzo
I think that the rebrand better expresses the product mission.

------
redsummer
This good news hopefully cancels out the bitgrail bad news

